# Seat rig saddle



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with seat rigged western saddles? There is one I've got my eye on but I've been scouring google trying to find pros and cons to them, and I'm not finding a lot of information. 

Do they allow more freedom of movement (forward and back) for the fenders? Do they pinch?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know some guys that ride them and like them.
They like that you do have more movement and you can get your feet to the front if you have something that wants to buck. Haven't heard any complaints about pinching.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks, @COWCHICK77 I don't see a whole lot of them in my area, but my attention keeps being drawn to them. I'm used to riding in cutters and ranch cutters and I do't want to lose that forward leg movement. So I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I had one, when I was younger and riding a bunch of snorty horses. They give you a lot of leg movement, so you can get your legs in front of you if one breaks in half. If you are wearing jeans, pinching isn't a problem.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok. I give up. What is "seat rigged western saddles"? Struck out on Google search.

I know about skirt or tree placement/attachments for rigging. Is tree rigging seat rigging?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

There is a picture on this page:
https://www.cowpuncherbitandspur.com/catalog.php?id=201

And here:
http://www.ranchworldads.com/classified.php?listing=62739


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been curious about those for a while as well. I've been looking at getting a stripped down saddle when I get a custom for my big horse (just for the weight LOL) and most I've seen were seat rigged. I was worried about pinching. Good to know.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

COWCHICK77 said:


> There is a picture on this page:
> https://www.cowpuncherbitandspur.com/catalog.php?id=201
> 
> And here:
> Bob Marrs Saddle


Ok, thanks, so it is with the cinch attached to the skirt. I have a Crates endurance saddle that has the cinch skirt mounted. But the stirrup leathers are covered by a second "flap" that comes down from the seat and over top of the stirrup leathers.

I've read that the skirt mounted cinch reduces saddle slippage.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

The only time mine ever "pinched", I had been riding a fence line in Bandera,Texas, in July. I slipped down to my drawers, and took a dunk in the galvanized tank. Then got in the saddle and rode to camp. I don't know whether the saddle pinched me or it was just wet hairy leg on a rough out fender. TBH, I liked mine so much, that I almost got one when I got my new saddle.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hondo said:


> Ok, thanks, so it is with the cinch attached to the skirt. I have a Crates endurance saddle that has the cinch skirt mounted. But the stirrup leathers are covered by a second "flap" that comes down from the seat and over top of the stirrup leathers.
> 
> I've read that the skirt mounted cinch reduces saddle slippage.


I'm not entirely sure the term "seat rig" refers to the actual rigging of the saddle. (I'm sure the other's on here can educate me). I was always under the impression that "seat rig" meant the fenders actually come through the seat, instead of having that extra flap covering them. I don't actually know if it has to have in skirt rigging to be considered a seat rig...

Anyone ever heard of the saddle maker Justin Wiley? I've seen some of his saddles, mostly all seat rigs, on ranch world ads and they look real nice. I found that he's from Weatherford, TX. He seems to do good work.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok. I thought the term "rigging" applied to the way the cinches were. Forward, center fire, 7/8, etc. I did find some pictures on Google but no specific definition of seat rigging.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> I'm not entirely sure the term "seat rig" refers to the actual rigging of the saddle. (I'm sure the other's on here can educate me). I was always under the impression that "seat rig" meant the fenders actually come through the seat, instead of having that extra flap covering them.


 Yes, as for the term seat rig, the "rig" part of it is just another term for saddle. Saddle=rig=kak=wood.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hondo said:


> Ok, thanks, so it is with the cinch attached to the skirt. I have a Crates endurance saddle that has the cinch skirt mounted. But the stirrup leathers are covered by a second "flap" that comes down from the seat and over top of the stirrup leathers.
> 
> I've read that the skirt mounted cinch reduces saddle slippage.


The rigging is kinda like a in- skirt rigging but it's placed in the top skirt/seat rather than the bottom skirt like in-skirt riggings. Then the stirrup fenders come out the top instead of rather a jockey over the top of them. I was told that it's supposed to put a more even pull on the tree, not sure how true that is as I've never ridden one. They seem to be more popular with the Texans. Like I said I have a few friends that use them and lIke them.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> They seem to be more popular with the Texans. Like I said I have a few friends that use them and lIke them.


 I am a Texan and I liked mine, not a lot of bulk under the leg. Crap! Now I am thinking maybe I oughta had bought a strip down seat rig instead of a wade! :shrug:
p.s. if my DW is reading this, kidding!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

other than the fender coming through the jockey , what is the difference?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

6gun Kid said:


> Crap! Now I am thinking maybe I oughta had bought a strip down seat rig instead of a wade! :shrug:
> p.s. if my DW is reading this, kidding!


I'm in the same boat I'm in...I thought I knew what I wanted but then I keep going back to the seat rigs. I think my subconscious is telling me something.
@tinyliny these are typically ranch/roping saddles which usually those types of saddles don't have a lot of fender movement. I think these allow for more leg movement, and free up some of the bulk under your leg. Plus...they look cool.


----------



## DrTaz (Dec 30, 2020)

6gun Kid said:


> Yes, as for the term seat rig, the "rig" part of it is just another term for saddle. Saddle=rig=kak=wood.


Here's w strip-down with the rigging y'all are talking about. Note that the rigging goes over the tree around the pommel and behind The fenders. It then goes across the rear of the tree. Good strong rigging. I'm having this saddle made for me by Out West Saddlery, but without flank straps.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This thread is from 2016...
Information shared here is for reference only and no guarantees on accuracy.
Based on age, if any have further questions please, please start a new thread and ask your questions so attention is gathered and help sent your way...

THIS THREAD IS *CLOSED*


----------

